# A Few 4 Tuesday!



## sawhorseray (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## chopsaw (Mar 29, 2022)

Ha ! Love the last one . Lol .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 29, 2022)

All good ones, Ray.
Soylent Green chips, hehehehe.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 29, 2022)

Nice batch of laughs for a shitty day, but I digress

Exercise and extra fries   

Also Soylent Green chips ... good movie. ha ha 

David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2022)

I like the Redneck Medical Terms

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 29, 2022)

A full batch of great ones, Ray.  Love the "Funeral Alternatives" one.  The "When you treat people" is Oh so True.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 29, 2022)

The next to last one. Some of our younger members wont get it.....
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 29, 2022)

All great Ray.  Love the Redneck Medical Terms, and the Frog legs.  Getting more difficult to pick the best ones, you're on a roll my friend.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 29, 2022)

Yeap! Love the redneck joke!
You need to get on the carousel! Let me talk to the Administrator. I know people.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 29, 2022)

All good ones RAY  !!
Thanks for the laughs 
And I can verify the redneck medical terms 

Keith


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 29, 2022)

Thank you for the laugh! Defiantly needed! The flying cars one got me, so crazy true!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks Ray! But please...no fish taco posts anytime soon! They just won't taste right !   

Ryan


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 29, 2022)

Great jokes!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2022)

Another Great Batch, Ray !!
However my favorite is still the little boy showing his Puppy "Dog Training" videos on the Computer. It don't get Cuter than that !!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 1, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> I like the Redneck Medical Terms
> 
> Warren



Thanks for the likes.

Warren


----------

